# 357 Maximum Question



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a TC Contender sitting in the safe that I don't shoot much anymore. I've been in contact with Kurt and Mike Bellm regarding getting a barrel chambered in 357 Maximum. 

I'm considering a MGM barrel. 
20" long
1/20 twist
Full bull profile 
6 hole scope base from Bellm
Chambered by Mike Bellm
Redding or RCBS dies
Starline brass 
Haus of Arms laminated stock set

Does anyone one have a similar Contender set up or any experiences they can share with 357 Maximum.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, another 357 Maximum soon to come on the scene!!! Good for you!!! Addressing your "considerations" in the order you listed them ...
MGM barrel ... GREAT choice
20" long ... Great choice, much less and you will sacrifice noticeable velocity and much longer and you will receive very little in return.
1:20 twist ... Well, provided you want to max out at a bullet length equal to most 158 grainers, that's fine but, should you entertain thought of something (heavier), you may want to consider the 1:14.
Full Bull profile ... not a thing wrong with that selection.
6 hole scope base by Mike Bellm ... OR, the 6 hole scope base directly from MGM
Chambered by Mike Bellm ... While I have had Mike re-chamber my 44 Magnum barrel to 444 Marlin and also chamber a 264 Win Mag barrel from MGM, my 357 Max barrel from MGM I had them chamber it. You would save about $100 and not notice the difference. If you go that way, remember to remind them you want a "throat" NOT a "forcing cone."
Redding or RCBS dies ... Nothing at all wrong with the RCBS dies but I would also highly recommend getting a Lee Factory Crimp Die also
Starline Brass ... Nothing better on the market.
Haus of Arms laminated stock set ... Do a search for "Tony's Grips and Forends" for some gorgeous work plus all of his forends are "pillored."

In addition, the Remington 7 1/2 primers seem to be the "go to" for almost everybody loading the 357 Max. For powders, pick up some Accurate #1680. I have no experience with it since I have the Encore version but, with the Contender, that powder will prevent getting into trouble. No matter how much you use, you can't fill the case enough to cause over pressure situations (for the Contender frame, NOT the 357 Max brass).

A couple of quick comments about loading for the Max. Take the time to do quite a bit of case prep. First, use a tool to "uniform" the primer pockets on all new brass. Next, use a tool to de-burr the flash hole on all new brass. David White, a protégé of Mike Bellm, has mentioned he picks up about 30 to 35 FPS velocity and improves accuracy just by doing that. Then clean all the new brass and proceed to perform the normal loading techniques. When you finish the bullet seating step, use the Lee crimp die to put a fairly aggressive crimp on the bullet.

You should soon end up with extremely accurate loads more than capable of taking deer sized critters out to nearly 200 yards.

As far as bullets are concerned, it depends on what kind of results you expect. Probably one of the best "compromise bullets on the market is the Nosler Partition. You get BOTH decent expansion along with good penetration. If you're looking for more expansion, the Hornady XTP's are difficult to beat but, should you want "complete pass through" shots, either a hard cast lead or the Lehigh Bullet "Xtreme Penetrator" 140 gr bullet has it over all of them.

Good luck and ... Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

BTW, here's a few pics of my Encore with Tony's wood (ok, laminate - LOL)


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I have a TC Contender sitting in the safe that I don't shoot much anymore. I've been in contact with Kurt and Mike Bellm regarding getting a barrel chambered in 357 Maximum.
> 
> I'm considering a MGM barrel.
> 20" long
> ...



MGM will do a fine job of chambering, no reason for Bellm to be involved. The rest of your options sound good. A 1-16 or 1-18 twist has been and would be my choice however. 

You need to ask yourself one question before you go further. Are you in the light bullet go fast camp or the heavy bullet camp? The one in 20 would be ok, but not my first choice. WHAT IS YOUR INTENDED BULLET WEIGHT? 

IMHO the 357MAX is best served with a 180 grain gaschecked cast bullet at 2100-2200 fps or so propelled by VHit N-120 or Alliant MP-300, but that is my opinion and I have the stuff to make my own cast bullets. As a 99% cast bullet making/using man my opinion may be a bit biased on bullet selection however. No buck has ever walked away from my 357MAX 180 grain cast loads out to 242 yards thus far and I have shot my fair share of bucks with the max. It is a sweet economical round that just plain does it's job, no muss, no fuss.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> A 1-16 or 1-18 twist has been and would be my choice however.


If memory serves, MGM only has two options, a 1:14 or a 1:20. While a 16 or 18 twist would be much more "universal" in nature, I don't believe MGM offers either choice.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

cleew said:


> If memory serves, MGM only has two options, a 1:14 or a 1:20. While a 16 or 18 twist would be much more "universal" in nature, I don't believe MGM offers either choice.



They used to, but it has been awhile.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

IMO 

Get the 1:14 twist

Have bellm cut it with long throat

Forget full bull

Get some lil' gun and some Rem 71/2 primers

160 grain raptor bullet

Rock on


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> IMO
> 
> Get the 1:14 twist
> 
> ...


While good advice for the Encore, I'm not so sure it's the way to go with the Contender version. With the Encore, you could, fairly safely, push pressures slightly beyond the 60,000 psi mark but the Contender is pretty much limited to around the area of 40,000 psi. A loader can quickly get in over his head with Lil' Gun or, for that matter, W296 (H-110). Also, why a "long throat?" A good many examples, including my own, have indicated a firm crimp in the cannelure is more important to consistent accuracy than the "distance to the lands" is.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Great caliber


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> Great caliber


Absolutely!!! With the Encore version, I have hit 2800 FPS with a Lehigh 105gr Controlled Fracture bullet (varmint round) and I'm getting close to 2400 FPS with the 180's with no over pressure signs and the barrel still drops open easily. Something that did NOT occur with a couple of my 264 Win Mag loads ... LOL.

Good for deer beyond 250 yards and NO recoil to speak of at all ... not much NOT to like!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Next decision is the barrel blank manufacture. Any suggestion or experiences?
X caliber
Green mountain
McGowen
Shilen


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

I think any of those barrel manufacturers will provide you with a great blank. Once you've determined the barrel material, rifling design, twist rate, budget and leadtime that you want, you should be able to hone in on one or two of them.

I can vouch for the X-Caliber barrels. My Savage 458x1.8 has an X-Caliber, 416R 1:18 twist 6 groove barrel that was machined by Apache Gun Works. I also have an X-Caliber manufactured AR15 barrel, 21inch, .223, 416R 1:8 twist 3 groove. Both of these barrels are accurate, the bores look great, and they clean up really easily (very little copper). I shot a ladder test with the .223 barrel after firing 9 rounds (no "break in"), and average size of the six 5shot groups spanning 1.5gr charge range was 0.66MOA. It has been extremely consistent. I liked it so much, that I just ordered my first AR10 barrel from X-Caliber. 19inch, 7mm-08, 416R 1:8.5 3 groove.

My other 458x1.8 has a cromoly Green Mountain blank that was machined by Apache. The bore looks really good on this barrel too, and it is accurate. Seems to be a good value.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

When throat vs forcing cone is mentioned, are you guys talking head space and not having a bullet wandering around like a marble through a sewer pipe vs colliding with a forcing cone at whatever wobble before it hits?
A transition that starts with centered headspace , even one supporting a bullet almost and a smooth entry to rifling is my guess of a proper throat...?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Waif said:


> When throat vs forcing cone is mentioned, are you guys talking head space and not having a bullet wandering around like a marble through a sewer pipe vs colliding with a forcing cone at whatever wobble before it hits?
> A transition that starts with centered headspace , even one supporting a bullet almost and a smooth entry to rifling is my guess of a proper throat...?


http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=120


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=120


Ya, there' s my answer again ,thanks.Read a similar article a while back.
A 77/ .357 mag. stinks up the blind when fired. Not from the muzzle end either........
Was wondering what could be done.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Everything is in order.


----------

